# XMC-1, XPA-7 Gen3, pair T2, C2, 4 x E2, Airmotiv S12 Sub com



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi
i am after buying XMC-1, XPA-7 Gen3, pair T2, C2, 4 x E2, Airmotiv S12 Sub
is there any way of adding to this setup so i can do height atmos channels as well and dts x
normally this is 7,2
i want to do 11.2 with this setup thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The XMC-1 does not support ATMOS channels


----------

